# Top End Racing good/bad?



## sbaird37 (Jul 16, 2005)

I am thinking of buy street suspension kit from top end racing. Does any have experience with top end, good or bad?

Caipirinha 2002


----------



## BLitZeD310 (Apr 13, 2003)

You mean Top End Performance. Are you refering to the GC coil over kit?

I know people who are very happy with it. Its the closest you can get to a true coil over kit with out paying 2k for a set of LEDA's.


----------



## sbaird37 (Jul 16, 2005)

Yes, Performance - my mistake. Thanks fo rthe info!


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

How much are they BTW?


----------



## uberpanzer (Feb 13, 2003)

Last I looked Top End was selling the coil-overs for about $1k for both front and rear together.


----------

